# Attachments in Gmail 4.2



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

The latest version of gmail has removed the add attachments option from the menu. I can only select add picture or add video. I am trying to send a .doc file and it shows as attached but it doesn't actually send.

Any workarounds? This is a big problem for me as I send documents as often as I send pictures or videos.

Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

install an app that like ROM Toolbox. Its a great app that will allow you to attach any file to an email... plus it can do a million other cool things after you send the email.


----------

